# Monitor Electrical Usage to a garage



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

I have used these in the past and they work great.

http://www.powerlogic.com/newsroom.cfm?press=12


----------



## vandel212 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you. That was a great help. I had no idea what they were called. That page eventually lead me to this product which is exactly what I was looking for:

http://www.ekmmetering.com/ekm-metering-products/electric-meters-kwh-meters/basic-kwh-meter-100a-120-240-volt-3-wire-60hz-ekm-25ids.html

Thanks again.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

You can also go here: http://www.hialeahmeter.com/
and get a utility-style and grade meter and round socket for around $40 including shipping to monitor your garage power use. 

If you are feeding the garage with 120/240 to a subpanel (or using a properly wired MWBC) connection is very easy. If your garage feed is a single circuit of 120v only they have a diagram on the site http://www.hialeahmeter.com/wiring-diagrams.html showing how to properly connect the standard meter (known as "Form 2S") for 120v only usage.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think the OP got what he needed.


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

